# Moving to Ireland



## Famke (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi, we are moving next year to west coast Ireland for our next adventure in our retirement. I have a million questions, but the burning question is, what do people do regarding transferring over large sums of money ie. say from the sale of their UK house? 

We do have an Irish bank account, but bank to bank transfers seem to be very expensive rate wise. The money transfer companies to my mind appear to have an upper daily limit - which is fine as we do not want to money launder, just be able to transfer monies legally and in the most efficient way, and avoid spending two weeks transferring small amounts!.

Thank you for looking...


----------

